# Bergbau & Kräuterkunde - switching macro oder Addon?



## Kabuta (15. Januar 2009)

Hi Leute,

ich mach mir grad gedanken um meinen noch kaum gespielten Todesrittertwink, der natürlich ein Farmberuf haben soll... 

Da bietet es sich an Bergbau und Kräuterkunde zu machen... jedoch ist es nervig immer nur das eine ODER das andere sich auf der Minimap anzeigen zu lassen. Deswegen bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Addon oder einem Macro, was z.B. alle 2-3 Sekunden zwischen den beiden Berufen hin und her switcht, um so auf der Minimap mit Flugmout z.B. nix übersehen zu können ^^ zumindest beim Hochleveln ist das praktisch... wenn man später mit 80 dann farmen will, ist es ja kein Problem das eine oder das andere zu suchen... aber bis dahin wärs schon praktischer...

Die andere Frage wäre, ob das überhaupt von Blizzard "erlaubt" wäre... wobei ich selbst darin keinen Cheat sehen würde, weil man ja auch von Hand ständig hin und herschalten könnte (wenns nich so aufwendig wäre)

Thx


----------



## d2wap (16. Januar 2009)

Das Switchen der Fähigkeiten ist nicht automatisch möglich.. aber es gibt ja Addons die zumindest auf der Karte hinterlegen, wenn du dort schonmal gefarmt hast (Gatherer zum Beispiel).

Meines Wissens nach wird dir wohl nichts anderes über bleiben als von Hand immer umzuschalten.... Oder eben von Hand per Macro:


```
/cast [button:1] kräutersuche
/cast [button:2] bergbau
```

Beim Klick: Kräutersuche, bei erneutem Klick mit rechter Maustaste: Bergbau... und so weiter und sofort.. ^^


----------



## Hairman (20. Januar 2009)

oder (meiner Meinung nach schöner zu bedienen):

```
#showtooltip
/castsequence !Kräuersuche, !Mineraliensuche
```

Sollte funktionieren, wenn du dann noch das Fragezeichen-Icon benutzt, wird immer der Icon/der Tooltip verwendet dessen Cast als nächstes benutzt wird. Soll heißen, erst wird Kräutersuche gecastet, beim nächsten Klick Mineraliensuche und wieder von vorn. Das Ausrufezeichen verhindert, dass du wenn die Suche schon aktiv ist nicht deaktivierst.

Alle 2-3 Sekunden von selber wechseln geht nicht automatisch, da die Blizzard LUA vorgibt, dass je Cast ein Button gedrückt werden muss. Alles andere wird geblockt/ist ein Bot.


----------



## Horace (20. Februar 2009)

Ich mach es einfach so das ich kräuter einschalte (schwer zum sehen beim fliegen) und schau nach erzen (sehr gut zu sehen beim fliegen).

Man sollte sich halt ne route aussuchen wo beides liegt.Also am besten an bergen entlang.Klappt so eigentlich ganz gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber makros sind doch nicht sooo wichtig beide Button mit 1 und 2 belegen(ja nach tastenbelegung) und rumfliegen dann immer drücken.


----------



## samlike (14. März 2009)

Hairman schrieb:


> oder (meiner Meinung nach schöner zu bedienen):
> 
> ```
> #showtooltip
> ...




bei mir geht das irgendwie nicht. kann das makro nicht drücken.


----------



## Celdaro (15. März 2009)

wie gesagt, gatherer is ein gutes addon, musst zwar ers warten bis du daten hast (selbst abbauen und gildenmitglieder die auch gatherer haben)
aber sobald du daten gesammelt hast isses schpn hilfreich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stevesteel (27. März 2009)

ich habe es über die Tastaturbelegung gemacht. Mausrad hoch, K-Kunde, Mausrad runter Bergbau.
Kannst dann zwar nur über Tastatur zoomen (in der Minimap gehts trotzdem mit Mausrad), aber das ist ja kein Problem.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (27. März 2009)

Celdaro schrieb:


> wie gesagt, gatherer is ein gutes addon, musst zwar ers warten bis du daten hast (selbst abbauen und gildenmitglieder die auch gatherer haben)
> aber sobald du daten gesammelt hast isses schpn hilfreich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



oder gathererDB installieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

